# WQHD 144hz - TN oder IPS?



## Flo23456 (30. Januar 2019)

Moin, 

Der kauf eines monitors hat sich ja dank nvidias angekündigter adaptive sync unterstützung etwas für mich verschoben. Ich suche zurzeit nen monitor für ne rtx2070 mit wqhd, 144hz, nicht curved, preislich 400€ +/-50€.
Bei den beiden bin ich zurzeit hängen geblieben...

Dell S2719DGF ab €' '388,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UPbmiipx ab €' '393 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Verwendungszweck sind ca. 90% gaming (alles mögliche) und 10% filme (sowie bisschen einfachen office kram).
hierfür (v.a. Für filme) sollte es ja eigentlich der acer mit ips werden, jedoch bin ich dann auf den dell gestoßen, welcher "nur" ein (angeblich sehr gutes) tn panel hat, sowie bessere ergonomie und sogar natives 8bit statt die vom acer genutzten 6bit und frc besitzt. Jetzt ist die frage, ob dieses tn panel farblich mit dem ips vom acer (oder generell ips paneln) mithalten kann, da ich mit dem tn dann gleichzeitig auf die ips übliche lotterie und nachteile verzichten könnte. Blickwinkel eher zweitrangig. Vielleicht hat einer hier einen der monitore und kann da was zu sagen? Vielleicht auch nen anderen monitor in den raum werfen?

Danke im vorraus schonmal und schönen tag euch


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wqhd 144hz tn oder ips?*

TN wenn du sehr viel Shooter spielst und schnelle Reaktion brauchst
und IPS wenn du Qualität haben willst und eher Spiele wie Assassins Creed spielst, wo es nicht auf die 1-2 ms Reaktionszeit ankommen.
Ich habe einen IPS Monitor, da ich kein Counter Strike etc spiele.


----------



## takan (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wqhd 144hz tn oder ips?*

auch mit ips kannste cs zocken, mit 60hz kam ich bis lem, und mit 144hz kam ich instant auf supreme ohne probs bzw. csgo mm elo system hat mich auf supreme hochgesetzt obwohl ich damals so grottig gespielt hab  
Monitor MG279Q | ASUS
den hab ich
ich bezweifel ob nun ein unterschied, der merkbar ist, bei zwischen 1 und 4 ms liegt.


----------



## Flo23456 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wqhd 144hz tn oder ips?*

Das ist schon klar, aber die frage ist eher ob es sich lohnt, auf das ips zu verzichten und das angeblich gute tn vom dell zu nehmen und damit die ips nachteile wie glow und lotterie zu vermeiden. Cs go spiel ich nicht und bf eher casual mäßig

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wqhd 144hz tn oder ips?*

Der Dell ist vollkommen OK, IPS hat halt nochmal eine etwas bessere Bildqualität.
Wie ist denn dein Sitzabstand?


----------



## Flo23456 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Wqhd 144hz tn oder ips?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Dell ist vollkommen OK, IPS hat halt nochmal eine etwas bessere Bildqualität.
> Wie ist denn dein Sitzabstand?



Danke für die einschätzung. Sitzabstand ist ca 60 cm...27 zoll werdens eh bei mir. 

Grüße


----------



## Bulldogge666 (30. Januar 2019)

Ich würde beides testen. Hab mir meinen Monitor damals mit TN und IPS bestellt und den TN behalten.


----------



## Flo23456 (30. Januar 2019)

Bulldogge666 schrieb:


> Ich würde beides testen. Hab mir meinen Monitor damals mit TN und IPS bestellt und den TN behalten.



Ich habe schon befürchtet dass es darauf hinaus laufen wird. Denke mal das werd ich dann wohl auch machen. Wer erfahrungen mit einem der monitore hat, gerne rein damit. Oder halt nen anderen Vorschlag. 

Grüße


----------



## takan (30. Januar 2019)

einer hat 10 monitore hintereinander ausprobiert. zuerst paar ips, alle zurück dann 1-2 va und zum schluss tn.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2019)

Bei 60cm und darüber ist der Dell OK.
Darunter kriegst du langsam Probleme mit dem Blickwinkel, heisst du siehst Farbverschiebungen an den Rändern.


----------



## Flo23456 (30. Januar 2019)

Ich sehe grad der dell hat im lieferumfang angeblich kein displayport kabel mit (laut herstellerseite). 
Wenn dem so ist, waa für ein dp kabel wäre da empfehlenswert? (Oder sind die alle gleich gut und tun was sie sollen?)


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2019)

Ich guck nachher mal nach ob eins drin ist.


----------



## 0ssi (30. Januar 2019)

Flo23456 schrieb:


> jedoch bin ich dann auf den dell gestoßen, welcher "nur" ein (angeblich sehr gutes) tn panel hat, ... und sogar natives 8bit


Das lese ich schon seitdem es die 144Hz TN Gurken gibt und genauso lange beklagen sich Leute über die schlechte Bildqualität und das *Colorbanding*
also die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieses neue Dell Modell nicht davon betroffen ist dürften Richtung Null gehen aber du kannst ihn ja gerne mal testen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2019)

Erzähl doch nicht schon wieder einen, wenn du den Monitor noch garnicht gesehen hast.

Edit:
Es ist nur ein HDMI Kabel dabei.


----------



## Flo23456 (30. Januar 2019)

Testen werd ich den dell definitiv.

Wieso packt man denn auch kein dp kabel mit rein...welches dp kann man da kaufen? Oder ist es egal und dp 1.2 ist dp 1.2?


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2019)

Für WQHD 144Hz und Freesync reicht der HDMI 2.0 Anschluss aus.
Ich hab ein Lindy Cromo und das funktioniert einwandfrei.
LINDY 41533 - LINDY DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## Flo23456 (30. Januar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für WQHD 144Hz und Freesync reicht der HDMI 2.0 Anschluss aus.
> Ich hab ein Lindy Cromo und das funktioniert einwandfrei.
> LINDY 41533 - LINDY DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Für freesync/adaptive sync mit ner rtx2070 braucht man soweit ich weis trotzdem display port.

Vielen Dank


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2019)

Habe ich ja auch nichts gegen gesagt.
Verstehe das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, warum Dell das so macht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für WQHD 144Hz und Freesync reicht der HDMI 2.0 Anschluss aus.
> Ich hab ein Lindy Cromo und das funktioniert einwandfrei.
> LINDY 41533 - LINDY DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Ich habe nur ein Standard dp Kabel das beim Monitor dabei war und dieses funktioniert auch Einwandfrei.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2019)

Sagt ja auch keiner was gegen, nur ist beim Dell halt keins dabei.


----------



## Flo23456 (1. Februar 2019)

(€3,95*/1m) 2.00m Good Connections Displayport 1.2 Anschlusskabel Displayport | Mindfactory.de

30 euro für ein kabel? Was macht das eig. besser als das hier z.b.?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2019)

Das Problem ist die Länge.
Bis 2m gibt es meist kaum Unterschiede. 
Bei 3m sieht das schon ganz anders aus. 
Hab auch ein billiges 10 Euro 3m Kabel hier, nur habe ich damit immer Bildaussetzer bei WQHD 144Hz.


----------



## Flo23456 (1. Februar 2019)

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## DrSin (2. Februar 2019)

So als Tipp, morgen früh zwischen 4-5 Uhr kann man den S2719DGF für 348€ zzgl. Versandkosten bei MediaMarkt abstauben. Ist sogar lieferbar  ich hab meinen bei Dell bestellt. Warte aber lieber weil Dell meiner Meinung nach den besseren Service hat. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2019)

Ist doch egal wo du kaufst, der Dell Service geht doch eh über Dell und die Seriennummer.


----------

